# Squirrel Stew



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a recipe for all the squirrels you shoot, some people just leave them, but they are a good food sauce, jeff

SQUIRREL STEW
~ 3 squirrels, cleaned and cut up
~ 1/4 cup all purpose flour
~ 1 teaspoon salt
~ 1/2 teaspoon pepper
~ 2 slices bacon
~ 2 tablespoons butter
~ 5 cups of water
~ 1 - 28 oz can whole tomatoes
~ 1 chopped onion
~ 1 heaping tablespoon of brown sugar
~ 2 potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes
~ 1 - 10 oz package frozen lima beans
~ 1 cup frozen corn
~ 3 tablespoons all purpose flour

Combine 1/4 cup flour, salt and pepper. Coat the squirrel pieces.
combine bacon and butter over medium heat until butter melts. Add squirrel and brown.

Add water, tomatoes, onion and brown sugar and bring to boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, stirring occasionally.

Remove squirrel pieces and let cool. Remove meat from bones.

Add meat, potatoes, beans and corn to Dutch oven. Heat to boiling, reduce heat and cover. Simmer until potatoes are tender.

Mix 3 tablespoons of flour with 3 tablespoons of cold water, then stir into stew. Heat to boiling.

Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thickened, bubbly.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What's it taste like?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> What's it taste like?


The stew tastes lovely, squirrel tastes a bit like a sweeter meat, a bit like rabbit, i made pie with them as well, with a bit of bacon and black pudding in, jeff


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Handled properly like Jeff is describing squirrel is very tasty. Skin them while they are still warm and its much easier. Much!	And taking them with a catty is better than a shotgun as there is no shot pellets in the meat.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That sounds pretty darn good. If I ever get out to the country with my heavy duty cattys, I'll be sure to try this. Pretty civilized recipe.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was young I killed a lot of squirrels with an air rifle and they are great eating. I killed a bunch of rats also for farmer friends of mine and I would bet that they are good eating also, but I never tried them!!! A lot of common birds like starlings are tasty also, but can be tough. On another note; I used to fish on a dam at night and the crawdads (I know, but that's what we called them) used to walk up a small stream of water at my feet. I would pick them up one by one and put them in a bucket. If I did not catch fish I had Mug-bugs to eat.







-- Tex (the ramblings of a old man)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> When I was young I killed a lot of squirrels with an air rifle and they are great eating. I killed a bunch of rats also for farmer friends of mine and I would bet that they are good eating also, but I never tried them!!! A lot of common birds like starlings are tasty also, but can be tough. On another note; I used to fish on a dam at night and the crawdads (I know, but that's what we called them) used to walk up a small stream of water at my feet. I would pick them up one by one and put them in a bucket. If I did not catch fish I had Mug-bugs to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ramble as much as you like, there is 2 old gents near me both in there 80s and i sit for hours talking to them, about the way they used to hunt in the good old days, ha ha, get a lot of tips off them, jeff


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I killed a bunch of rats also for farmer friends of mine and I would bet that they are good eating also, but I never tried them!!! A lot of common birds like starlings are tasty also, but can be tough.


I think a lot of stuff, if prepared correctly, would taste good. A lot depends on what your local geographic history considers food.  I would be willing to try a lot of stuff made right. Lobster is really a giant sea cockroach. 
But as for rats and starlings, I always thought it would be good to think about what that animal eats, groundhogs and squirrels stomachs are always filled with clean grass, nuts, and peoples nice garden vegetables, raccoons and rats eat a lot of disgusting stuff.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> What's it taste like?


The stew tastes lovely, squirrel tastes a bit like a sweeter meat, a bit like rabbit, i made pie with them as well, with a bit of bacon and black pudding in, jeff
[/quote]

This pie sounds nice!














. 
Read somewhere (pretty obv if ya think about it!) that cos of the amount of scurrying about they do and exersise they get their meat is pretty fat free. Not tried it YET myself but am willing to (esp that pie!).


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Just like to add, squirell stew sounds yummy also, dumplings a must!


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> - Tex (the ramblings of a old man)


You can ramble as much as you like, there is 2 old gents near me both in there 80s and i sit for hours talking to them, about the way they used to hunt in the good old days, ha ha, get a lot of tips off them, jeff
[/quote]

I could not agree more Jeff. Spending time with outdoorsman that have some seasons on them is time well spent. They have been there and done that and its fun and entertaining to hear how it was from someone that was already an adult 50 or even 70 years ago. I once ran into a man in the woods that had to be 85. He was training dogs. I sat on a log with that dude for hours listening as he talked from one thing to another. Good times man.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Chuff said:


> Just like to add, squirell stew sounds yummy also, dumplings a must!


Its nice stir fried, coated with flour, and lighty fried, nice and tender, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What things eat is also determined a lot where a critter lives. A farm rat is usually pretty clean. I also like Squab very much, but not from the center of town. A deer that lives in the salt cedar hills don't taste real good. I don't care for rabbit from an asparagus field. How about a tasty mushroom, from a patch of poison ivy, does that sound good. I don't want a fish from some rivers I have been around, unless allowed to live in clean water a few days. Oh, and after what I know about opossums I don't think I want any. Hmmm, have you ever raised chickens and seen what they eat?







-- Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What things eat is also determined a lot where a critter lives. A farm rat is usually pretty clean. I also like Squab very much, but not from the center of town. A deer that lives in the salt cedar hills don't taste real good. I don't care for rabbit from an asparagus field. How about a tasty mushroom, from a patch of poison ivy, does that sound good. I don't want a fish from some rivers I have been around, unless allowed to live in clean water a few days. Oh, and after what I know about opossums I don't think I want any. Hmmm, have you ever raised chickens and seen what they eat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive worked in a butches when i was younger, and seen what go,s into pork pie ha ha, all the pig, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What things eat is also determined a lot where a critter lives. A farm rat is usually pretty clean. I also like Squab very much, but not from the center of town. A deer that lives in the salt cedar hills don't taste real good. I don't care for rabbit from an asparagus field. How about a tasty mushroom, from a patch of poison ivy, does that sound good. I don't want a fish from some rivers I have been around, unless allowed to live in clean water a few days. Oh, and after what I know about opossums I don't think I want any. Hmmm, have you ever raised chickens and seen what they eat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya Tex, about what they eat and or where they hang out can be a negative. I remember one of my first tastes of catfish. Tasted the way mud on the bottom of a warm pond smells. Bleck!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Here is a recipe for all the squirrels you shoot, some people just leave them, but they are a good food sauce, jeff
> 
> SQUIRREL STEW
> ~ 3 squirrels, cleaned and cut up
> ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Just like to add, squirell stew sounds yummy also, dumplings a must!


Its nice stir fried, coated with flour, and lighty fried, nice and tender, jeff
[/quote]

Stir fry squirrell is one of my favourites, I broil the whole carcass in herbs for about an hour, the meat will fall of the bone then and it's a very efficient way to get a lot of meat off the tree rat, but then I'll fry it with veg and sometimes have it in crispy pancakes, I find it tastes almost exactly like, Duck. mmmm.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

You cant beat squirrel in a pie, stew, or just freshly killed over a camp fire.
Martin.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Sadly, as i live in Germany, i'm not allowed to hunt any game. Not with a slingshot and not with a crossbow, airgun, bow...

But maybe i'll find some squirrel-meat at the butcher and than i will try to make such a pie.

Friedrich


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Sadly, as i live in Germany, i'm not allowed to hunt any game. Not with a slingshot and not with a crossbow, airgun, bow...
> 
> But maybe i'll find some squirrel-meat at the butcher and than i will try to make such a pie.
> 
> Friedrich


Are you not allowed to kill vermin? in the uk, rats, pidgeons, squirrell and rabbit are all vermin and we can shoot them whenever we want.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Sadly, as i live in Germany, i'm not allowed to hunt any game. Not with a slingshot and not with a crossbow, airgun, bow...
> 
> But maybe i'll find some squirrel-meat at the butcher and than i will try to make such a pie.
> 
> Friedrich


Are you not allowed to kill vermin? in the uk, rats, pidgeons, squirrell and rabbit are all vermin and we can shoot them whenever we want.
[/quote]

We have a silly law too, we can shoot them with guns and catapults but we can not use bows or crossbows, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have this mental picture of you standing in Trafalgar Square with a shotgun or a slingshot. And an armed response van pulling up behind you.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I have this mental picture of you standing in Trafalgar Square with a shotgun or a slingshot. And an armed response van pulling up behind you.


I have had armed response at me before, i was laid in the grass with a como net over me, i had a air rifle, some one had said they had seen a man running about with a gun, 
i have also had the police chopper filming me shooting with my catapult on the farm i do a bit of pest control, so because they were taking my photo i took theres ha ha they didnt like it, heres my photos , jeff

watching me watching them ha ha


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me.









What part of Cleveland was that? You from the 'boro?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live 10mile from Boro, in hartlepool, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Sadly, as i live in Germany, i'm not allowed to hunt any game. Not with a slingshot and not with a crossbow, airgun, bow...
> 
> But maybe i'll find some squirrel-meat at the butcher and than i will try to make such a pie.
> 
> Friedrich


How about a claymore smothered in peanut butter?

Someone must have shot it, unless they have started farming squirrels in Germany? I bet the EU subsidies are lucrative.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

People from Ohio will be very confused about now.

(re: cleveland, not the squirrels)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Sadly, as i live in Germany, i'm not allowed to hunt any game. Not with a slingshot and not with a crossbow, airgun, bow...
> 
> But maybe i'll find some squirrel-meat at the butcher and than i will try to make such a pie.
> 
> Friedrich


Are you not allowed to kill vermin? in the uk, rats, pidgeons, squirrell and rabbit are all vermin and we can shoot them whenever we want.
[/quote]

We have a silly law too, we can shoot them with guns and catapults but we can not use bows or crossbows, jeff
[/quote]
Silly people with silly laws!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I have this mental picture of you standing in Trafalgar Square with a shotgun or a slingshot. And an armed response van pulling up behind you.


I have had armed response at me before, i was laid in the grass with a como net over me, i had a air rifle, some one had said they had seen a man running about with a gun, 
i have also had the police chopper filming me shooting with my catapult on the farm i do a bit of pest control, so because they were taking my photo i took theres ha ha they didnt like it, heres my photos , jeff

watching me watching them ha ha
























[/quote]
They really don't like that kind of thing do they; I had a friend take photos of a helicopter when it went over, because of the noise, when he showed the police, they had a big go at him and threatened him with court, of course nothing came of it, except the helicopter changed its route.
;-)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

When camping in Sai Kung a coastal area in the north east of Hong Kong, we are constantly overflown by sea rescue helicopters patrolling the coast.


----------

